# Some questions about Becca Stick Foundation and MAC Studio Stick



## Selene (Dec 31, 2005)

How does Becca Stick Foundation compare with MAC Studio Stick?  Does it have a similar consistency? If not, how is it different?  I’m looking for a substitute for Studio Stick, which I really like but cannot use due to allergy.  

What shade most closely corresponds to MAC Studio Stick NC35?  I’m thinking it might be Honey or Cappuccino, but it’s hard to tell from the color chart.   Here is the color chart: http://store.nordstrom.com/category/...origin=leftnav

Do you know of any places in the mid-Atlantic United States that sell Becca cosmetics?  My local Sephora and Nordstrom stores don’t have it.  (I called all of them near me and asked.) 

Thanks.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't have the bookmark on the computer I'm on at the moment, but a search turned up  nothing but there's a link to this foundation comparison page and it tells you what you'd be in several brands on the chart. I think I got the link from MUA.

For instance, I'm nw20 in MAC, and Becca foundation stick Banana, LSC Nude or Camel, Stila 20 watts etc.

I'll post it when I can get to the main computer, promise.


----------



## Selene (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.  I googled it, and I found the foundation chart. Here is the link: http://members.lycos.co.uk/chiaxx/foundationchart.html


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

I tried to google it and got all sorts of crap! Well done! Hope it helps you


----------



## misswillow (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't know if this helps, but I'm a FFF-MMM, Stila 40 watts, yellow/neutral undertones, and I use LSC in Nude, powder in Sesame & concealer/stick foundation in Butterscotch in winter & Brulee in summer when I'm tanned. I've never used Studio stick, but have ridiculously sensitive skin and have had no probs with the Becca (although some people find it quite fragranced). Its not cakey, and still a little bit sheer - its designed to be used to cover mild redness etc, but with the concealer for covering anything more major 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I think the swatch descriptions are slightly different at www.beccacosmetics.com from memory.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misswillow* 
_I don't know if this helps, but I'm a FFF-MMM, Stila 40 watts, yellow/neutral undertones, and I use LSC in Nude, powder in Sesame & concealer/stick foundation in Butterscotch in winter & Brulee in summer when I'm tanned. I've never used Studio stick, but have ridiculously sensitive skin and have had no probs with the Becca (although some people find it quite fragranced). Its not cakey, and still a little bit sheer - its designed to be used to cover mild redness etc, but with the concealer for covering anything more major 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I think the swatch descriptions are slightly different at www.beccacosmetics.com from memory._

 
Holy cow, you use nearly identical matches to me except that the MA reckons Nude is too grey for me (she wanted me yellow go figure) so I have Camel, can be Toast in warmer weather but I'm Stila 20 watts! And Butterscotch when tanned, Banana when not. Bizarre!

Whoops I'm NW20 in MAC.


----------

